# "Too Good To Be True" Rice Chips



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

I was attracted to the idea of this product as a lowfat alternative to potato chips.So I bought a bag from SuperValu.Well, I guess they WERE "Too Good To Be True" because a small handful made me quite ill with diarrhea attacks.I have IBS D with GERD (and sensitivity to MSG), but I had been feeling okay before I ate this stuff.I checked the ingredients listed AGAIN, and saw this:"high oleic safflower oil"I wonder if this stuff is like Olestra, the nonfat-fat that makes some people sick who have healthy digestive systems!(Have I found another case of aliases like with MSG?)Still recovering from eating the stuff over 6 hours ago.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Did the ingredient list contain vague terms like "natural flavors"? If so, it could be hiding anything at all. Also sorbitol if that's in there is a common cause of digestive problems. I've eaten foods with safflower oil with no ill effect, but I can't remember if they were high-oleic. Maybe you are sensitive to safflower? Have you gotten symptoms from it before?Generally the less a food is processed the better I do with it. It's amazing what they do to food now. I looked at a jar of Planters nuts, the ingredient list was 2 inches long with chemicals and "flavor enhancers". The only things *necessary* for roasted nuts are oil and salt. It's *so* unnatural! I mostly buy stuff like that at Whole Foods. If I had to depend on Jewel or other regular grocery stores I would die of malnutrition.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Julia,We have "talked together" before on this BB about the fact that "natural flavors" can be MSG.So I read labels like crazy, and also avoid anything that is highly processed, and/or has strange-sounding chemical names.I did take a chance on this product because the ingredient list was simple and looked benign.I have never had a problem with safflower oil and I think it has got to be this type of processed safflower oil.The reaction was virtually instantaneous, and long-lasting so I know that whatever it was, it was a very strong reaction.That artificial fat Olestra can cause violent diarrhea even in people with normal digestion; I am still thinking it may be a version of that stuff.Let me know if you come across anything on this!Thanks for your response.Take care . . . . from Lexi


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Well, in the meantime I noticed the rice milk I've been buying and eating for years contains high-oleic safflower oil, and I've never had any ill effect - except - I've noticed if I drink too much of it I get a bit queasy.Maybe that's from mixing it with equal for hot chocolate, though.It sounds like you have a strong sensitivity to something in it. You'll have to either do a trial and error elimination testing or get the LEAP test to know for sure.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Julia,For now I will just stop buying the rice chips, because I discovered that I can eat Lay's baked potato crisps with no ill effect and they taste better.This high oleic fat thing remains a mystery, however.Let me know in this forum if you find out any more, and I will do likewise.Thanks for your response.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

High Oleic Safflower Oil is supposed to be very healthy - some think moreso than Olive Oil. I would guess that there was possibly something else in the chips that caused the upset. But, of course, I could be wrong.Jennifer


----------



## mcrosby (Dec 11, 2003)

You can do a search on the internet. Just type in oelic beside the search and it will bring up info on this for you. Maybe that will help.You may have to go out of this site and start with your home page.


----------

